

Lessons learned from an old salesman - wallythewebguy
http://wallythewebguy.com/blog/lessons-learned-from-an-old-salesman/

======
stfu
I feel cheated! It had such a great built up and writing style and then it
ended up not even providing some tales of the traveling salesman.

------
_zeos_
... same, not cool... (i need button - "spam")

------
faucet
If you have this Lesson learned you'd appreciate this followup.

